# Interesting blurb on belly fat



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Belly fat is worse for you than thigh fat. Who knew?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Who didn't?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Who didn't?


Really?

This is like a couple of years ago when I found out the metal dental fillings contain mercury. Apparently I was the only person who didn't know that too 

I figured fat was fat.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> I figured fat was fat.


i guess not all fats are created equal


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope! And some fat is even really good for you:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_adipose_tissue


----------

